# x720



## ricster (Jun 21, 2009)

I went to my John Deere dealer today and they talked me into a x720 as the said the x728 with awd is a waste of money since. I didn't realize you cant disengage the 4wd system on these  I was hoping you could...guess its a vicious coupling setup? These tractors are very durable looking..impressed with the whole quality of the unit and the accessories.


----------

